# Silk Knife Bags... our newest knife accessory



## JBroida (May 13, 2011)

These are our newest knife accessory additions to Japanese Knife Imports. These bags are silk, inside and out, and are designed to keep your knife safe and looking good. These bags are made of the same material and patterns found in Japanese Kimono. The first ones we brought in are in two sizes... one fits a 240-2700mm Wa-Gyuto (with saya on) and the other fits 240-270mm yanagiba or sujihiki (with saya on). We will be bringing more in the future. You can expect to see them up on our site soon.


----------



## Customfan (May 13, 2011)

:thumbsup: WOW Jon... those are awesome!! can't wait too see them on the site...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 13, 2011)

Hope you brought in more than a couple, Jon! 

I'll be waiting for one to fit a 33cm yanagiba.

Rick


----------



## Mattias504 (May 13, 2011)

Damn, I want I want....


----------



## Mattias504 (May 13, 2011)

Now that I think about it, you have sooo much cool stuff that I want to buy. Just gotta get the funds together. Gesshin stones, moribashi, tenugui, now these silk bags.....


----------



## 99Limited (May 13, 2011)

Nice stuff, Jon. :cool2:


----------



## mr drinky (May 13, 2011)

Very nice. I likey.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 14, 2011)

those are _really_ nice!


----------



## JBroida (May 14, 2011)

thanks guys... i just noticed that my measurement on the gyuto bags are off... they are for 240-270mm wa-gyutos, not 240-2700mm wa-gyutos 

I'm going to try to get these up on the site tomorrow


----------



## Dave Martell (May 14, 2011)

Nice idea Jon.


----------



## Lefty (May 14, 2011)

But I really wanted one for my 2352mm gyuto...I guess I'm out of luck! 
I'm loving the blue one!


----------



## Andrew H (May 14, 2011)

Wait. My 2700cm gyuto won't fit?

Great bags :thumbsup:


----------



## MadMel (May 14, 2011)

More reason to spend


----------



## stereo.pete (May 14, 2011)

Great idea, which will help continue to diversify you from the competition just like your Tenugui.


----------



## echerub (May 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## JBroida (May 15, 2011)

Alright guys... i finally got these up on the website. You can check them out here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/knife-cases-bags.html

There is only one of each design in stock as these are custom orders made to order for us and the silk material in each design is limited.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (May 15, 2011)

oh man.... one of my favorites just sold. I was even thinking about keeping that one. Only 7 left now.

Here are the ones that are no longer available:

View attachment 548

View attachment 547

View attachment 546


----------



## apicius9 (May 15, 2011)

That's a really neat product, Jon.


----------



## tk59 (May 15, 2011)

Toldja you should have kept that one, Jon. I just saw these yesterday. They are super classy looking and it's a nice, heavy fabric.


----------



## mr drinky (May 15, 2011)

So which was the one you wish you had kept? 

k.


----------



## JBroida (May 15, 2011)

i know... i kept thinking about it, but before i made any decision it was sold. In fact, 2 more just went, so now we only have 5 left


----------



## JBroida (May 15, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> So which was the one you wish you had kept?
> 
> k.


 
that blue one


----------



## mr drinky (May 15, 2011)

Sorry man. I'll take care of it and treat it well 

k.


----------



## JBroida (May 15, 2011)

lol... i'm still sad to see it go


----------



## watercrawl (May 15, 2011)

Those are cool.


----------

